# Quelles enceintes pour macbook ?



## milesdavy (11 Février 2009)

Salut à tous !

J'utilise beaucoup mon macbook pro pour écouter de la musique.
Quelles enceintes me conseilleriez-vous pour avoir un son pur, pas forcément hyper puissant mais super équilibré ? 

J'imagine qu'un kit 2.1 est préférable, mais lequel ?...

merci ;-)

Miles


----------



## PO_ (11 Février 2009)

Bonjour, 

Personnellement, j'utilise un kit Bose Companion 3. C'est franchement excellent, quoiqu'un poil onéreux (dans les 250-300 &#8364

Le summum de ce que j'ai pu écouter, ce sont les Focal XS. Mais là, on passe à une autre gamme de prix : 500 &#8364;. Mais ce sont de pures merveilles. 

Je me tâte pour me les acheter.


----------



## milesdavy (11 Février 2009)

Ok merci !

En effet les BOSE ont l'air plutôt excellentes, je me demandais aussi si c'était mieux pour la musique qu'une station d'accueil iphone... Car j'hésite à en acheter une. 

 La sony CMT-LX20i par exemple, à sortir en mars...

Certes l'utilisation n'est pas la même mais je privilègierai la solution la meilleure en termes de qualité d'écoute pour la musique (que ce soit classique, jazz, electro, pop/rock, R&B...)


----------



## claud (11 Février 2009)

Pour 200  les SoundSticks II de Harman Kardon sont excellentes !

http://store.apple.com/fr/product/T9078ZM/A


----------



## PO_ (11 Février 2009)

il y a quand même une grande différence entre les soundsticks et les Bose. Quant aux Focal, on ne peut même pas les comparer.


----------



## slimfast (13 Avril 2009)

Moi j'ai les compagnon 5 de Bose,rien à dire le son est super clean.Nikel pour préparer ses mixs.

++


----------



## claud (13 Avril 2009)

À vrai dire pour "oser" comparer les enceintes (correctes) entre elles il n'y a qu'une méthode "honnête" : des essais à l'aveugle
(qu'un ami change régulièrement en annonçant enceintes A ou
enceintes B et en veillant à ce que le volume sonore reste le
même sur A et B ce qui n'est pas simple...) avec 10 à 20 fichiers
musicaux de genre varié...

Qui peut se vanter d'avoir pratiqué ainsi... (pas moi) ?

Ceci étant dit je suis ravi de mes Harman/Kardon !

Mais on est loin d'une TB chaîne avec des Martin Logan.


----------

